# Your favorite fish in planted tanks



## Wakin (Dec 8, 2016)

After reading through most of the thread: " What is your most regrettable fish purchase?" I would like to know what fish worked out the best and have been your favorites in your planted tanks.


----------



## Gone missing (Aug 26, 2017)

I can't really say that I have one favorite but then I like different fish in different tanks for different reasons. 
If hard pressed to name just one, I would likely come down with wanting big and impressive so Protomelas types are a fav with me as they are big and look good in big tanks with big plants. But then for just setting and cooling down, I find a tub full of tiny platy fry in a bush of Java moss is interesting in a weird sort of way.


----------



## DutchMuch (Apr 12, 2017)

This is a very broad spectrum to cover. 
Almost the equivalent to asking "what is your favorite singe floor tile square in this entire world?"
But I will answer. Dario Dario. That and PBERF. (pacific blue eyed rainbowfish)


----------



## Wakin (Dec 8, 2016)

I guess I didn't communicate what I met. I didn't mean to ask what your single favorite is, but hoped to hear about all the fish that you found work well in a planted tank.


----------



## DutchMuch (Apr 12, 2017)

oh, well then most if not all fish are plant compatible. Look out for carp and some cichlids though... if that's what you meant LOL


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Maybe not my all-time favorite for planted tanks, but the one that most surprised me: _Julidochromis regani_, Regan's julie. This species is a small Rift Lake cichlid, usually kept in unplanted hard water, high pH tanks.

They are cave dwellers, and when offered a breeding pair, I put them in my 40 breeder that has plenty of limestone rock work. But this tank is also a densely planted Walstad tank. The fish flourished, spawning regularly. Their behavior is really interesting, the breeding pair tolerate their offspring indefinitely, so you can keep a large colony. They poke around in the plants and rock work constantly, all rushing out to grab any food I put in the tank.

This is a community tank, and the julies never seem to bother any of the other fish. There is even have a breeding pair of bristlenose plecos sharing the tank with them!


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

If I had to pick one favorite of all the fish I've kept in planted tanks, it would be _Melanotaenia boesemani_, Boeseman's rainbow fish.


----------



## Gone missing (Aug 26, 2017)

So many fish with so many choices? I tend to go along a different line and choose the plants which will work best with the fish I want.


----------



## Lucky_seven (Nov 25, 2017)

Schistura cf. balteata, sumo loach Is a great fish for planted tanks! They are cave dwellers, however they aren't really shy fish. They tend to Perch around the entrance of their cave and check things out. If it's safe and your current is decent, they like to hop around the tank on their modified anal and pectoral fins and glide in the water column, utilizing most levels of the tank. If you have tall, lush or big leafed plants they hop and snake around resting on leaves and rocks from the substrate to the surface. Fun, inquisitive little fish with loads of personality!


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Lucky seven, welcome to APC and thanks for the recommendation!


----------

